# HONG KONG



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> Its just the name still called village but its a city now. Its may be still small compare to Kowloon or Victoria but its hardly a village.


My home address is - No XX Tai Shui Hang Village, Shatin, HK.

Not Tai Shui Hang Village city ^^^^


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

As I said in my post you just quoted, its still called village but in reality its a small city itself. 

But whatever you say, I'm not going to argue anymore.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Not arguing, just look at my small village , it is not including those highrises.

Not many house, some of them were sold to 外人！










our village houses


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The huge green space around your home provides a relaxing village living feel which is really good in HK living standard.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

haha, a village in a major world city? It's called a suburb. Go to rural China or Africa to understand what a village is


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

exactly!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

There are some more villages up the mountain, they have road through the villages.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

briker said:


> haha, a village in a major world city? It's called a suburb. Go to rural China or Africa to understand what a village is


You and YF never visited our HK villages that's why you don't know!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, Ill come to visit your little village next time when I go back to HK.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

You're welcome!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimi_lin/9975006023/in/explore-2013-09-27
by JIMI_lin

凌霄閣.夕色.寬景


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimi_lin/9975266343/
by JIMI_lin


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

山頂覽車 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr


IMG_7279 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7251 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr


IMG_7289 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

The Lippo Centre seen from Hong Kong Park in Central










by BrokenSphere, GNU Free Documentation License http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Facade_of_Lippo_Centre,_Hong_Kong​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimi_lin/10001836306/in/contacts/
by JIMI_lin


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

^^In my opinion it´s world´s best skyline.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Crossroads by JIMI_lin, on Flickr


Car Track by JIMI_lin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolobarzman/10026771645/in/explore-2013-09-30
by paolobarzman


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolobarzman/9815261145/


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Bank of China Tower, designed by Ieoh Ming Pei










by WiNG, Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 Unported license http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bank_of_China_Tower_(Hong_Kong)​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimi_lin/10040338584/
by JIMI_lin


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimi_lin/10040389126/in/photostream/
by JIMI_lin


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

:applause::applause:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

The Legislative Council Building










by Craddocktm, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legislative_Council_Building​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Street food, an example of Chinese creativity and enterpreneurship










by Morsesp3, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Street_food_in_Hong_Kong​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Sunset Peak, on Lantau Island










by Minghong, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Sunset_Peak​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Dr. Sun Yat-sen Memorial Park with Kowloon in the background










by SYS107H, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Tai_Mo_Shan​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ArtZ said:


> Street food, an example of Chinese creativity and enterpreneurship
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss that!


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Great thread and some excellent photos of Hongkong. :applause::applause::applause:

Isn't Hongkong *Yellow Fever*'s birth-place?


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Canton Road near Harbour City (right), Tsim Sha Tsui area










by Mk2010, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Harbour_City​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Connaught Place between the General Post Office (left) and the Jardine House on the right










by Hareinhardt, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connaught_Place,_Hong_Kong​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Tsing Yi Park, a public park on the Tsing Yi Island










by WiNG, Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 Unported license http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Tsing_Yi_Park​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jb_1984/10445282125/
by JB_1984









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jb_1984/10419895075/in/photostream/
by JB_1984


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jb_1984/10328112373/in/photostream/
by JB_1984









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jb_1984/10253550725/in/photostream/
by JB_1984


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Street at Night by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Police Line / 警界線 by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

City by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Hong Kong by Night by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jb_1984/10526206635/
by JB_1984


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Victoria Harbour by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


West Kowloon by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hong Kong by Night by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


After Dark by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Ver nice photos!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lokyayo/11750928455/sizes/h/in/photostream/
by Гок


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Morning Hong Kong by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Morning Hong Kong by Lord Shen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sai Wan Pier by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Sai Wan Pier by Lord Shen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Victoria Harbour at Night by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Victoria Harbour at Night by Lord Shen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Victoria Harbour at Night by Lord Shen, on Flickr


Victoria Harbour at Night by Lord Shen, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Hong Kong is very simmilar to my hometown, except my town highest points is 500 meters above sea level (more higher then HK), and it's a little bit smaller.  :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Connaught Road - HK v2 by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## stevenjohn212 (Jan 10, 2014)

So Beautifu. I wish I had a day to get there


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kowloon Moods by Dan Chui (on/off!), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos about Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Absolutely stunning photos! Thank You for the posting, Yellow Fever!:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Street Life by Daniel Borg, on Flickr



All Aboard by Daniel Borg, on Flickr
Hong Kong has one of the highest population densities in the world and a very small metro network, which means that it gets incredibly busy but trains are frequent and clean!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hong Kong by Daniel Borg, on Flickr



Hong Kong Street ii.jpg by Rhodri Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Junk Boat Hong Kong by Tomabalazs, on Flickr


icc by imageneer, on Flickr


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*copyright: Bombaywalla*


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*copyright: Bombaywalla*


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*copyright: Bombaywalla*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Keith Mulcahy 的 Storm Clouds


Flickr 上 Keith Mulcahy 的 Sunrise over HK


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again great, very nice photos from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

I should sell a kidney and go to HK.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Keith Mulcahy 的 Beauty and the Beast


Flickr 上 Keith Mulcahy 的 Hong Kong Traffic Jam


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Keith Mulcahy 的 Porsche 911 GT3 RS - MY521


Flickr 上 Keith Mulcahy 的 Lantau Sunrise


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

HK is awesome.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> HK is awesome.


Indeed it is :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mountainmonkeys/14192351535/in/explore-2014-05-15


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Gorgeous! :cheers:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Yellow Fever said:


> Flickr 上 Keith Mulcahy 的 Sunrise over HK


Wow, this view looks like New York and New Jersey


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it looks more like the two towers in the movie od Lord Of the Rings.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14290382314/


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Amazing skyscrapers!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Keith Mulcahy 的 North Point


Flickr 上 Keith Mulcahy 的 View towards Shenzhen


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Keith Mulcahy 的 Bridge & Aiport


Flickr 上 Keith Mulcahy 的 One Island East


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Keith Mulcahy 的 Hong Kong Tonight


Flickr 上 Keith Mulcahy 的 The sun has gone


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Keith Mulcahy 的 Rain and shine


Flickr 上 Keith Mulcahy 的 ICC & IFC2 at sunrise


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Brian H.Y 的 晴朗 Clear sky


Flickr 上 Brian H.Y 的 Dolphin in the sky


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Brian H.Y 的 Brightness


Flickr 上 Brian H.Y 的 Hong Kong blue hour


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1st Sunrise in 2015 by alfredkhc, on Flickr


Kodak Gold 200 by alfredkhc, on Flickr


----------



## natashhica (Feb 19, 2015)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

EXCELLENT images, guys!! 
I hope to visit this wonderful place soon.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ICC 2015, Hong Kong by anthonyleungkc, on Flickr


Central 2015, Hong Kong by anthonyleungkc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

One night in Wanchai...(Oct 6, 2014 Explored) by anthonyleungkc, on Flickr


One night in Wanchai... by anthonyleungkc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I love my Home, love HK! by anthonyleungkc, on Flickr


Hong Kong is my home, please don't destroy it!! (Oct 2, 2014 Explored) by anthonyleungkc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cloud and Mist by alfredkhc, on Flickr


Cloud and Mist by alfredkhc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kodak Gold 200 by alfredkhc, on Flickr


_DSC6629-20150208-144020 by alfredkhc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Clouds in Hong Kong by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr


Walking in the fog by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aqua Luna in Hong Kong by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr


Fog in the City by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset on a cloudy day by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr


Lights of Hong Kong by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

筆架山panorama by Гок, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK Harbourview by wcheunga1, on Flickr


foggy night by wcheunga1, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

3 more steps by wcheunga1, on Flickr


frame by wcheunga1, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

All the best in the year of the goat by wcheunga1, on Flickr


Speedy by wcheunga1, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beacon Hill skyline by Гок, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beacon Hill by Гок, on Flickr


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Best skyline in the world


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Standard Harbour Shot by William C. Y. Chu, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Urban Legend said:


> Best skyline in the world


Yes! I agree. That's my impression too.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC7716-20150414-145112 by alfredkhc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

catch me if you can by William C, on Flickr

City Glow by William C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An Evening in Hong Kong by Ian Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An Evening in Hong Kong II by Ian Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Victoria Peak in HK by casper shaw, on Flickr

Nightscape in HK by casper shaw, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Victoria Peak in HK by casper shaw, on Flickr

DSC06511-编辑-1 by casper shaw, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Victoria Peak in HK by casper shaw, on Flickr

CAS_2653-编辑-1 by casper shaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As always very nice photos from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow... amazing!! :banana:


----------



## apiners (Jun 26, 2015)

just asking, really interested to visit Hongkong, but i just not sure, is hongkong really safe for tourist ? maybe like singapore ? and how about the language, can hongkong people speak english?  i hear a lot about the city just not sure.. realy interested to visit HK!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ HK might not be as strict as Singapore, but its pretty safe for tourists, don't forget HK is a developed region, not a third world country run by gangsters.


----------



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

No words to describe HK. My ideal model of city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hong Kong is always awesome; please more updates YF


----------



## dennyfajar (Jul 6, 2015)

amazing, great pics


----------



## MaciejMargas.pl (Jul 5, 2015)

Incredible city and photos


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IFC by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr

Rainbow by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hong Kong - IFC2 & Central by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr

Traffic by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## willydog (Jun 26, 2013)

Such a wonderful vista


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kowloon, HK by alfredkhc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Expired-2006-Fujifilm-Superia-100 by alfredkhc, on Flickr

Expired-2006-Fujifilm-Superia-100 by alfredkhc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Expired-2006-Fujifilm-Superia-100 by alfredkhc, on Flickr

Expired-2006-Fujifilm-Superia-100 by alfredkhc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Expired-2006-Fujifilm-Superia-100 by alfredkhc, on Flickr

Expired-2006-Fujifilm-Superia-100 by alfredkhc, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Taxiland #1 by Peter Stewart, on Flickr

hong kong memories by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Hong Kong Bus Gathering by edavidove, on Flickr

KMB 3ASV133 [email protected] by Yam Kwong Man, on Flickr


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

20150915_0002 by Chung Kiu, Ryan Cheng, on Flickr

A casual chat at the end of a busy day by Joachim Wuhrer, on Flickr

hong_kong_2560x1600 by Tanay Mondal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## Elainelkh (Sep 17, 2015)

My home too!!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ cool pic!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed a very nice photo...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rush Hour by Bryan Leung, on Flickr

Bruce Lee by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hong Kong by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Peak by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

City by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## pozor (Jun 27, 2014)

Mega city, amazing photos!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

10. Kowloon, Victoria Harbour, Sheung Wan and Tai Ping Shan seen from Sai Ying Pun. Hong Kong. by Javier Azcoiti, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

11. Symphony of Lights in Kowloon, seen from somewhere between Wan Chai and Causeway Bay. Hong Kong. by Javier Azcoiti, on Flickr


----------



## ismatsav (Jan 1, 2016)

oux


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Star Cruises in Hong Kong by k 3 n v, on Flickr

RC Planes in Hong Kong by k 3 n v, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

the bay by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Backlit - HK Island by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hong Kong peak walk panorama by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Hong Kong after a long time! :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

This thread needs more frequent updates!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

"city under smog" (i/iii) by hugo poon, on Flickr

"city under smog" (ii/iii) by hugo poon, on Flickr

"city under smog" (iii/iii) by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hongkong never stops expanding....been there in 1986 and 1997.

*In 1986*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hong Kong awakens by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr

Duk Ling Chinese Junk by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hong Kong peak walk by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Standing with the Sky by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Harbour by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Last summer shot, maybe. by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

City Lights by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> https://flic.kr/p/xUytZ7City Lights by William Chu, on Flickr


Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Jan999 (Jun 17, 2016)

wow, those nighttime pictures are really amazing, Hong kong is definitely on my top list to visit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed awesome, very nice Hong Kong updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

"kowloon peninsula" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

capricorn2000 said:


> Hongkong never stops expanding....been there in 1986 and 1997.
> 
> *In 1986*


Its awesome how different is Hong Kong today, 30 years later... the skyline for examble :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

"another day is almost done" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"wonderful life" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"victoria harbour ... just another day" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

"when days are coloured gray" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"dark days" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"attraction for tourists" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hong Kong Cityscape by alfredkhc, on Flickr

Hong Kong Cityscape by alfredkhc, on Flickr

Our Beautiful Hong Kong by alfredkhc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful Hong Kong by alfredkhc, on Flickr

Beautiful Hong Kong by alfredkhc, on Flickr

Beautiful Hong Kong by alfredkhc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

"city night" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"goodnight hong kong" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"duk ling and the moon" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

"day is done" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"another day is done" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"another day is done" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice photos from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

"a new year, a new day, a new dusk" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"a new year, a new day" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"eye on hk" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

"happy holidays" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"夜香江 hong kong night" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"hk's final appeal" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

"thank you for being with me, partner" by hugo poon, on Flickr

missing the old days ... by hugo poon, on Flickr

"the best thing about memories is making them" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Going around Hong Kong by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Central - Hong Kong by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

lights by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I was last month in Hong Kong. The city is still great but i can not recommend to visit the city in 2017.

Several big construction sites are the problem. 

One is where the Avenue of the stars is. The entire walkway is gone because of the construction of the New World Centre. I expect that the area will be much better when the construction is over. Also the Hong Kong Museum of Modern Art is under construction/renovation. Beside the Kowloon public pier everything else is under construction.


The West Kowloon cultural district is also one big construction site. The block around the Kowloon station is like an island in the sea of contsruction. Walking there is not nice.

South of the Hung Hom station is also a lot of construction. 

The Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre is also an island surrounded by construction. The construction of the highway tunnel is a mess. 

Also the Kai Tak area just started with construction. 

Maybe the bridge between Macao and Hong Kong will help tourism. Cheaper ferry or faster bus connections. 


So here are the reasons not to visit HK in 2017. 2018 will be awesome


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

THanks for the updates, Dr. Green!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Jardine's Lookout by Mahalarp Teeradechyothin, on Flickr

#hongkong #skyline #skylineview #skyscrapercity #skyscraper #cityskyline #cityview #cityscape #highview #bluesky #skylines #香港 #港岛 #城市天际线 #摩天大楼 #摩天城市 by lok, on Flickr

IFC by lok, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

维港panorama by lok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great panorama of Hong Kong :cheers:


----------

